# Where art thou follicle?



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well today was my first scan of this 2nd cycle of Menopur.  Ive had lots of activity in my right ovary last couple of days with sharp pains, and nothing in the left side at all.

Went along for my scan today (saw my own consultant and he is much gentler with the dildocam!) and bit of a mixed bag really.  First of all my endometrium is only 6.5mm (today is day 10, last cycle it was 9mm on cd11).  Also, my painful active right ovary has ZERO follies on it    Nothing over 8mm he said.  Thankfully, I have a single follie on my left ovary of 16mm so am back on Thursday for another scan.

Im not quite sure whats going on - heres a comparison from last cycle and this cycle

This Cycle (CD10)  Endometrium 6.5mm  Right Ovary 0 follies  Left Ovary 1 x 16mm
Last Cycle (CD11)  Endometrium 9mm    Right Ovary 1 x 14mm Left Ovary 1 x 16mm

I wonder why Im just not responding so well this month?  Only one follie too which is a disappointment.  He didnt seem concerned just said come back Thursday for an update.  Going to start BMS tonight just incase it pops again between scans, dont want to get caught out like last time.

So, not really sure what to think.  On the one hand I have an excellent size follie, albeit only the one.  On the other hand, my endometrium isnt very thick and no follies on right ovary.  Hmmm.....  Oh well.

Any feedback girls greatly appreciated.  Think I need some reassurance that things are actually ok, you know what its like.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi hun,

I still think thats good, and even better that you are responding to the drugs, even if its not as much as you thought. Good idea getting  from tonight, just in case. You never know you other follie might have a growth spurt between now and Thursday!

 honey

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Witchie

try not to get too disheartened hon

When I was on the   pills I found one month I had a couple of follies of good size only to be followed the next month by just one.....and I used to find that one ovary was more 'receptive' than the other (a nurse told me yesterday this is quite usual as we normally have a 'dominant' ovary)

Anyhow - keep  .....16mm is good - they normally grow between 1-2mm a day so by Thursday it'll be nice and juicy. Get eating those brazil nuts right now to help your lining to thicken up.....and remember there's still two days for it to catch up (think they like it to be around 8mm thick for good implantation - but I might be wrong)

So good luck chick

Sending you lots of    for Thursday!

S
xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks girls.  I think the problem is that the scanning clinic is so busy you are literally in and out in under 5 mins - and most of that is spent dressing and undressing!

I tried to ring the nurse today but another clinic was on so couldnt get hold of her.  Am going to try ringing again tomorrow and see what she says.  Am worried my AF is a bit weird and could be affecting things (all clots little flow if you know what i mean  ) so just need my mind put at rest.

Got jiggy with DH when he got in from work tonight so thats one down who knows how many to go!

Will let you know what happens if I speak to the nurse and of course update you all on Thursday.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK WITCHIE !!!!  
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Witchie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Witchie

Sorry you're feeling a little disheartened by the scan but its good news that you're responding to the menopur & thats a nice juicy follie you've got 

Sending you loads of good luck wishes and positive vibes
   
Take care
Natasha x


----------

